# Roady2 XM Install in 97 Sentra



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

Just thought I'd share if anyone was wondering ideas to mount a Roady 2 in their Sentra. I wired this w/ a wired FM modulator to an older aftermarket Sony deck. I used the mounting bracket sold by Circuit City. No wires! Looks clean!
I ran the antenna through the weather stripping of the rear window, into the trunk, then looped it under those little bars below the rear deck, then ran through the rear seat, under the door sills and plastic trims, to the front. Then under the plastic trim on the side of the foot area, taped it under the glove box, accross to the center console and through the side of the stereo.
http://www.astutesystems.com/net/xm.jpg

-Justin


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Cool, but dam bro its time for a radio upgrade! :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

ricer pedals!!!! kidding...xm install looks good, but yes, you do need a new head unit heh heh


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey I resemble the ricer pedal remark, besides I would rather pay $12 for a new set of those than what the dealer is charging. 

Anyways that's a real nice mount on the roady is it fairly easy to reach the buttons on that I have a hard enough time reaching the buttons on my head unit as it is. I thought maybe doing the vent mount thing but I don't want block them if I don't have to.


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

*Roady*

I use the remote. 

Got rid of that car actually, I now have an 02 Sentra GXE. 

Sony Deck w/ XM Tuner and Terk adapter. The tuner and adapter JUST fit perfectly behind the A/C controls in the new car. Will never go back to the Roady again!

Goodluck!


----------

